# Thor hub? Any info?



## Nickinator (Nov 15, 2014)

Hey guys just picked up this odd ball anybody know anything about it?

Nick.


----------



## Lux Low (Nov 16, 2014)

*Nice Find*

Been looking for a pair of those for my 1898 Racycle Narrow Tread. Check Early Supply Catalogs or Racycle Literature have some pictures of Thor hubs although  they are drawn and have a huge thor logo, now I know the artist rendition is not true to the actual logo placement, Time to look at my old hubs again.  Hope you have a Sprocket and Lock ring, I have found that early hubs seem to have lockrings and cogs with sizes all over the place. Nice find


----------



## barracuda (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 16, 2014)

From my 1900 Elastic catalog


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 16, 2014)

thanks for the info guys!

Nick.


----------



## sam (Nov 16, 2014)

They have a tube inside.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 17, 2014)

Anyone need this hub? Maybe trade for some teens pedals?

Nick


----------



## Wcben (Nov 18, 2014)

They are somewhat rare.....that's the standard version and, yes, they were standard hubs on Racycles.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 19, 2014)

Early Racycles yes, but Musselman was the 'in-house' brand in Middletown, Ohio for quite a

while.


----------



## Wcben (Nov 19, 2014)

Yep, you're right Lawrence, once Miami started making the Musselman hubs, they were the standard.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 20, 2014)

Curious when Miami would have started with the Mussleman's, as Nick's 1917 Flying Merkel has the Mussleman Armless brake hub-? 

Will be posting this hub as a trade for teens pedals or drop stand. Thx for the info guys, always a learning experience!

Darcie/Nick


----------



## Wcben (Nov 20, 2014)

On Howie Cohens site, the 1909 catalog includes the Musselman hub but the '06 doesn't so.... Somewhere in-between....


----------

